
Ask HN: Open-source tools for discovering and scraping APIs - mmahut
Do you know any good tools that given an API will discover it and scrape periodically data into a database for BI analysis later?
======
Jefro118
Not quite sure what you're asking for here. What does "given an API will
discover it" mean exactly?

